# Surf action before the storm........



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

A few pics before this rain and wind moved in .....DC


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*trout*

Thats one beautiful trout, especially on the fly! Bet it was fun in the surf also. Was this in the galveston area?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

SaaaWeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That is awesome. 

Question though, I've never fished the surf so I don't know, but do you sight cast or blind cast? From the lighting in your first pic I would assume blind casting but you know what they say about assuming....


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

What storms...oh you mean these.
















I'm sure this squall sent out a good bow echo on the radar.









Nice Trout(s) hope they tasted as good as they looked.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

southpaw said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Question though, I've never fished the surf so I don't know, but do you sight cast or blind cast? From the lighting in your first pic I would assume blind casting but you know what they say about assuming....


In the surf I am covering alot of water , blind casting in areas that have active bait is the norm. When the fish are there you will know and sight casting will play a role to some extent (when you have fish chasing surface bait). I like to have two lines for the surf one floating for surface feeders and an intermediate for blind casting and dredging the guts.


----------

